# iscsictl discovery only



## alphaniner (Jun 24, 2015)

I can't figure out how to do the equivalent of the old initiator's `iscontrol -dt <target address>` with the new initiator. According to iscsictl(8) the -d flag is only usable with -A, which results in automatic connection to any discovered targets.

The goal is just to validate a target name and address entered by a user. With the old initiator I parsed the output of the discovery command. The best thing I can come up with for the new initiator is to attempt a login with eg. `iscsictl -A -p <address> -t <name>` and then parse the output of `iscsictl -L` to see if the connection was successful. But that's like going around my ankle to get to my elbow...


----------

